

Last call: London YC/Hacker news Meetup - RiderOfGiraffes

I suspect this simply won't happen, but I thought I'd make one last call.  It was suggested to be tomorrow, March 3rd, but no one seems to be responding.<p>ADDED IN EDIT: There were initial expressions of interest by:
albion, gaius, nagoff, mattcole, pclark and swombat (by proxy)<p>I suggest March 3rd be abandoned, and we try again another time.<p>Any suggestions?
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Previous items:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1159348>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1094828>

------
dkersten
I won't be able to make it over the next few weeks, but if theres another one
organised in a month or two, I'd be willing to head over.

------
nailer
I missed the previous postings: I'm happy for March 3rd. Or any other evening
Mon-Thu except Mar 11.

------
cchooper
I could make tomorrow evening, or most other dates after work.

------
cwb
Sorry, won't be in London, but would have liked to come.

------
Roridge
I would but sadly not located in London.

